# How to make recessed shelving



## DesignDuoBlog

*HOW TO MAKE RECESSED SHELVING.*
You begin by choosing where you want the shelves. Give yourself some wiggle room because unless you want to cut into the framing, your going to have to fit your shelves in between the studs. I cut my holes in the wall flush with the studs on each side. The shelves are made out of MDF. Only basic carpentery skills are needed to actually make the shelving. I put it all together in my garage, making sure that I kept the entire unit 1/2″ shorter and skinnierallowing an easy fit into the wall. I used a wainscoting on the back wall for decorative purposes. I probably went a little excessive with the holes, but I predrilled 6 holes (countersunk also) for attaching the unit to the studs. Place a small level on one of the shelves and have someone hold the shelving unit in place while you screw in one screw on both sides. Remember, we made the shelving unit a little bit smaller than the hole so a couple shims on one side may be necessary. I tried to place my screws as close to the center as possible so i could rotate the unit and make sure it was flush with the face of the wall. After the unit is secure and flush attach your trim and fill in over your screw holes with putty and you are ready to paint and show off your new recessed shelving unit.


----------

